# Goat in Hard Labor, But Not Dilated



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 15, 2014)

Our doe, Blossom, lost her mucus plug about 7:00am this morning.  She started very noticeable contractions nearly 2 hours ago.  The past 30+ minutes she's been pushing hard, so much so she's panting and running out of energy.  

No bubble has presented, and what I'm more concerned about, she has hardly dilated at all.  I gloved, sanitized and lubed up my hand ready to assist, but she's so tight I can hardly get two fingers in!

Unfortunately, I don't have vet options.  Any one have experience with this?  I'm really afraid we're going to lose her.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2014)

All I can say is keep trying.  Maybe after she gets worn out she will relax some.  Does anyone else have smaller hands?  I can pull kids from goats hubby can't even come close to getting his hand in.

I wish I could be of more help but the only thing I know is to keep trying.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2014)

You can give her a little more time... or...you can try to help her dilate.  Do this only if you're sure she's in HARD labor and making no progress.  Very, very gently start stretching the cervix by lubing up, and getting a finger (or two) into the cervix and spreading your fingers apart.  If you can only get one finger in start circling and stretching with that one finger until you can get two or more fingers in.  I can't emphasize enough that you must not tear her!  I consider this a last resort so please proceed with the utmost caution. 

I prefer to check a goat every half hour so I have something to compare her progress to before I proceed to this step.  Remember too that pressure against the cervix from the inside is what helps dilation...maybe she just hasn't got that baby up there yet - or - as you suspect there may certainly be a problem.

I've done this for many, many years but I'm certainly not a veterinarian so please use your best judgment with your own goat.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 15, 2014)

What a relief!  About an hour after I posted, she finally did relax and managed to push out a beautiful doe - 3lbs 10oz!Mom seems to be doing well and baby is very active.  She figured out how to nurse faster than any other kid we've ever had.  LOL - guess since the labor was so stressful, they decided to give us a pass on that one.   Of course all of this happened in the middle of a severe thunderstorm/downpour.  

We're thinking of naming her The Perfect Storm and calling her Stormy for short.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2014)

So happy all is well now! Congrats on your baby doeling!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2014)

YAY!  So glad it turned out well!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats.
Love the name.


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations


----------

